# Jonathan Edwards 250th Anniversary



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2008)

The 250th anniversary of the death of Jonathan Edwards is coming up (he died on March 22, 1758). Are there any events to commemorate this anniversary?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Wonder if Yale is doing anything? I will be posting Sinners in the Hands of An Angry God on my blog.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 19, 2008)

The Sermon1741:: Intro This is a very good reading of "sinners in the hands of an angry God" done for free.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 19, 2008)

Dead 250 years? I _thought_ he was looking a little tired...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to stand on the corner and read off "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" myself.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The 250th anniversary of the death of Jonathan Edwards is coming up (he died on March 22, 1758). Are there any events to commemorate this anniversary?


 
A Wild Boar Podcast on Edwards!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool! A Wild Boar loose in a Puritans Mind! Can't wait.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 22, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The 250th anniversary of the death of Jonathan Edwards is coming up (he died on March 22, 1758). Are there any events to commemorate this anniversary?



To comemmorate the day, I have an Edwards quote up at my "Reiterations" blog. Check it out. Reiterations


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2008)

A few select Edwards writings available from the PB links manager:


Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Charity and its Fruits -- Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Revelation & Eschatology - History of the Work of Redemption -- Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God -- Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - The Resolutions of Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Calvinism & the Doctrines of Grace - Treatise on Grace -- Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Calvinism & the Doctrines of Grace - God Glorified in Man's Dependence -- Jonathan Edwards - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Davidius (Mar 22, 2008)

today to Mr. Edwards


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

Jonathan Edwards:


> Christ has flung the door of mercy wide open, and stands in the door calling and crying with a loud voice to poor sinners.



from: "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God"



> If heaven be such a blessed world, then let this be our chosen country, and the inheritance we seek.



from: "Charity and Its Fruits"


----------

